# spit fires



## BCOutdoors (Jul 17, 2007)

i use 100 grain spitfires and i was looking for some input. i was also wondering if anyone has used or heard anything about the the whisper creek stealth. i just picked one up from my friend for next to nothing and seeing if it is worth investing into.
Thanks Brian


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

You will find that most people will give you good or great reviews on the Spitfires, you rarely hear anything bad about them. I shoot the 125gr XP Pro with the cut on contact tip. I have shot quite a few deer with them and never had any issues with them failing to open or not doing enough damage. On top of that they are dang tough as well and every one that has been used on a deer has been cleaned up and re-used again. Only seen one blade brake and that was on a head that I used for practice and had shot into the target maybe 30-40 times. 


Can't offer any input on the Whisper Creek Stealth, don't even know what that is.....


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

great head..been using em for many years


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive used Spitfires for 10 years now. Killed countless deer with the head. Flawless performance time and time again. One tip I will give you is to tighten the little set screws down as much as you can. Makes them open up like butter. Ive shot deer without doing this and the penetration wasnt very good. Once i learned about the tightening the screws trick Ive ahd tremendous penetration. Ive only shot one whisper creek bow and it was 2 years ago.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

jdawg240 said:


> Ive used Spitfires for 10 years now. Killed countless deer with the head. Flawless performance time and time again. One tip I will give you is to tighten the little set screws down as much as you can. Makes them open up like butter. Ive shot deer without doing this and the penetration wasnt very good. Once i learned about the tightening the screws trick Ive ahd tremendous penetration.


 as long as you tighten the blades down you are good to go!!!
I have never had a deer go over 70 yards that was hit with a spitfire.. probably more like 60 but i just wanted to make sure i stayed under... and the blood trails are amazing... an amateur could follow them!!!


----------



## bowhawker (Feb 17, 2008)

Amateur...now I know why you shoot spifires, you can't track!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hahaha..... let me find your glasses old man:lol: there is a reason you got me to shoot them right?


----------



## BCOutdoors (Jul 17, 2007)

thankyou so much for the info. my buddy told me about the screw tip also and yes there is a big difference.


----------

